# RS SPL Meter + soundcard OR Behringer ECM800 + mic preamp



## ddemeterio5 (Apr 16, 2007)

I am a newb and want to get the room response and the integration between my subwoofer and main speakers. Is it enough to use a Soundblaster Live card + Radioshack SPL meter? How accurate are these readings? Or do I need to step up to Behringer ECM8000 + Edirol UA25EX setup?

What are the pros and cons between the two methods? Any differences in setup procedure and hooking up?:dontknow::dontknow:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

The RS meter is fine for subwoofer and mains at the low end, and a suitable for home use. 

As far as setup, read and become familiar with the REW Cabling and Connections Basics and the REW HELP files.

Also note the REW information Index and the Download Page.

brucek


----------



## ddemeterio5 (Apr 16, 2007)

I am using the 33-4050 model. I have read that they are not so accurate from 50 Hz and below. Is this true? If so, then how can I get an accurate reading? Should I get a good quality SPL meter instead? any recommendations?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> any recommendations?


Yep, read the information I linked for you, and you would find that we offer free calibration files that render the meter flat down to 10Hz.

brucek


----------



## ddemeterio5 (Apr 16, 2007)

Cool. 
How about the sound card? I'm going out to purchase a sound card, what's the best for under $200?


----------



## ddemeterio5 (Apr 16, 2007)

The reason I ask is because I don't have a sound card and the Sound Blaster Live is discontinued. I'm looking for a very good sound card because I also use it to connect my laptop to my stereo. Any recommendations?


----------



## MaxCast (Apr 26, 2008)

I am too looking for an updated sound card for use with REW.
I would require an external card. Will anything with audio RCA outs/ins work?
Thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Will anything with audio RCA outs/ins work?


Yeah, pretty much.......... there are many, many to choose from, cheap or expensive....


----------



## MaxCast (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you, Bruce.


----------

